# For a will: ideas/names of organizations, etc. promoting classical music & opera



## fanofPIT (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello fellow classical music and opera enthusiasts

When considering putting in a will organizations, programs and outfits that educate children, teens and young adults about classical music and opera, and about the greatness, richness and importance of both, what are the names of organizations, programs, etc. that you'd recommend to me? I'm keen mainly on such educational organizations, programs, etc. that do this on a national level with efforts and programs directed to elementary school age children as well as to older children and even including younger adults such as those of college age. Also, if you know, which of these organizations, programs, etc. work rather to quite efficiently with the money they're given in a will rather than being wasteful with the money?

I've been given a few ideas by a music librarian and I've thought of a few myself so make comments on the following please and offer me more if you can. I've not researched these well yet:

- Carnegie Hall Weill Music Institute's Link Up: distributed to students world-wide

- Kennedy Center Any Given Child: assists communities with arts education nationwide

- El Sistema USA

- Metropolitan Opera ?

- National Association for Music Education (NAfME), https://nafme.org

- Rachel Barton Pine Foundation: https://www.rbpfoundation.org


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I admire your thoughts of giving back to society in general and the specific causes you have in mind. I guess it may seem to be a difficult subject which may be the reason why there have been no responses. First of all,I would look local. Are there musical causes/reputable charities in your community. In terms of your list,the Carnegie Hall and Kennedy Center initiatives. In terms of the Sistema organizations there seems to be various controversies both in the original in Venezuela and other countries that have used the Sistema model. I once saw an interview with Rachel Barton Fine and I was tremendously impressed. Of course she is a wonderful artist but she discussed her charitable initiatives. She seemed truly sincere and her cause came out of her life’s situation. One possible advantage of the RBF initiative is that it is small enough so that your money may have a more direct impact. 
Thank you for your generous spirit.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

If I were you I'd give to my local organizations instead of large national groups.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> If I were you I'd give to my local organizations instead of large national groups.


Same here. Your bequest will have much more impact if done on a local level, and you (and your descendents) might also have a little more control over how it might be used.


----------

